# What are the top 2 bikes on your bucket list?



## oskisan (Apr 30, 2022)

This goes out to all CABE members, but especially to those with pretty extensive collections:
What are the top 2 bikes on your bucket list (make and model of bikes that you currently do not own one of), and are actively on the hunt for?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 30, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1616625
> View attachment 1616626



If only😍🥰


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 30, 2022)

Hd to match my indian. Bowden space lander


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 30, 2022)

Two N.O.S. 1979 Cook Bros. Racing 3 - bar cruisers !!!!🤣


----------



## 39zep (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 30, 2022)

THAT IS TOP SECRET INFORMATION 🤐🤐🤐..............AND THERE IS MORE THAN TWO ON MY LIST 🧐


----------



## oskisan (Apr 30, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1616625



Whoa... disc brakes on the cheetos bike!


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 30, 2022)

A postwar 2 tone red B6 in 7-8 OG condition.


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 30, 2022)

1980 Black King Sting 5 Speed
1939 Shelby Airflow

not in that order


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2022)

I’m easy, A nice Brown/Tan postwar B6, A continuous bar ‘61 Skipper, Tornado or another nice ‘62 Typhoon


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 30, 2022)

I don't have any particular model in mind, but some day I'd like a pre 1950 fat tire Schwinn Tank bike in good original condition with all the right parts. maroon or black preferred.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2022)

Schwinn Aerocycle and Huffman Super Streamline.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 30, 2022)

Bluebird 
Robin 
Blue phantom


----------



## ozzie (Apr 30, 2022)

1. Mongoose Kos kruiser (nickel plated) because I remember seeing a new one back in the day, thought it was the best looking bike I had ever seen and I couldn’t afford one. Being 6’2 I looked like a Gorilla on a 20” bmx. I saved and bought a kos handlebar instead and fitted it to my 10 speed. 

2 Elgin curved seat mast. Just love  the lines and unique construction for a prewar bike (electroforged sections).


----------



## sworley (Apr 30, 2022)

Bowden Spacelander
1965 or 66 Stingray Super Deluxe


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 30, 2022)

A Violet 1966 Stingray 3 speed
An MG (Dec 1971) Disc Brake Orange Krate

Edit;
If I had to pick an alternate to the Violet Stingray 3 speed it would have to be
 A Purple Huffy Rail 5 speed.
There is no alternate to a Disc Brake Orange Krate.


----------



## nick tures (May 1, 2022)

1971 Grey Ghost 
1963 Stingray
Dark Green phantom


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 1, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> THAT IS TOP SECRET INFORMATION 🤐🤐🤐..............AND THERE IS MORE THAN TWO ON MY LIST 🧐



How would anyone know what to dangle in front of you like a carrot?

Dont be ashamed. There are more than two on everyones list.

Everyone repeat after me............................
I'm (your name here) and I am a Bicoholic.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 1, 2022)

I vote that everyone who lists their dream bikes here should give a like to everyone else's lists.

It doesnt matter if you like their choices, colors or even them.

It is about the bicycles, which we and other forums need more of.

My name is Rob, and I approve this message.


----------



## oskisan (May 1, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> THAT IS TOP SECRET INFORMATION 🤐🤐🤐..............AND THERE IS MORE THAN TWO ON MY LIST 🧐




Let me guess... They are schwinns?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 1, 2022)

oskisan said:


> Let me guess... They are schwinns?



LO lo LO!!!!!!!! NO I GOT ENOUGH OF THEM NOW... JUST PICK UP THAT ELGIN SKYLARK.. THERE ARE STILL ONE OR TWO SCHWINN,S OUT THERE.. I WOULD LIKE TO FIND BUT NOT MY MAIN FOCUS.....................................


----------



## MrMonark13 (May 1, 2022)

1953 Monark Firestone Holiday
1938 Elgin Bluebird
1939 Shelby Airflow 
Matching set of December 1949 Schwinns


----------



## MrMonark13 (May 1, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> 1953 Monark Firestone Holiday
> 1938 Elgin Bluebird



Nice and crusty, not restored


----------



## piercer_99 (May 1, 2022)

These two would be sweet,  wouldn't turn down nicer condition, but wouldn't walk away from them like this.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 1, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> 1953 Monark Firestone Holiday
> 1938 Elgin Bluebird
> 1939 Shelby Airflow
> Matching set of December 1949 Schwinns



Nice selection


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (May 2, 2022)

Any old thing with rod brakes... gotta have rod brakes.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1616625
> View attachment 1616626



I didn't know the made a girl's version the the Cheeto bike?  That would be the one for you.


----------



## MrMonark13 (May 2, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Nice selection



Thanks!


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2022)

1938 Huffman built Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
1938 Cleveland Welding Company built, Roadmaster Supreme model 2226.
Let me know, if you have ever seen either of these exact catalog described models in original paint/condition.
Thanks!


----------



## kingsting (May 2, 2022)

Still looking for that elusive 1982 black 10 speed King Sting. Wanted one since I was 14! I have a silver one but 14 year old me loved the black with gold components.
Also would like a nice original B-6 in an unusual color combination someday.


----------



## tacochris (May 2, 2022)

Pics are borrowed but you get the point.  I have hope in my heart, but considering how much people want for either of them I have low expectations honestly.  ....but a man should always dream.  If I found either, just like my others, I would keep them for the rest of my life.

On the Airflow, I have never seen a color combo I didnt like...
The Schwinn, the green on green is an absolute must.


----------



## Lonestar (May 2, 2022)

"On the Airflow, I have never seen a color combo I didnt like..."

I'm with you on this as well...but I like this one!
(pic borrowed)





even patina'd...they look so cool! (pic borrowed)


----------



## tacochris (May 2, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> "On the Airflow, I have never seen a color combo I didnt like..."
> 
> I'm with you on this as well...but I like this one!
> (pic borrowed)
> ...



Truthfully, you know my taste and I REALLY want a crusty one but considering how much they're worth, they almost always get restored if the paint isnt an 8 out of 10.  I know chances are low....VERY low, but a man can dream.


----------



## Lonestar (May 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Truthfully, you know my taste and I REALLY want a crusty one but considering how much they're worth, they almost always get restored if the paint isnt an 8 out of 10.  I know chances are low....VERY low, but a man can dream.



Dream on my Brother...dreams don't cost a penny...
I would love to see you end up w/ one, that bike would be a well-loved prize in your collection! 👍


----------



## tacochris (May 2, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Dream on my Brother...dreams don't cost a penny...
> I would love to see you end up w/ one, that bike would be a well-loved prize in your collection! 👍



I dont think people realize how valued my bikes are in my heart.  Passion, love and persistence pays off but its still not worth a dime so you have to find a way to bridge that gap.


----------



## Lonestar (May 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I dont think people realize how valued my bikes are in my heart.  Passion, love and persistence pays off but its still not worth a dime so you have to find a way to bridge that gap.



I get it, Chris...totally. I feel the same about certain pieces in my collection...sentimental beats monetary in my book...
You are a wonderful caretaker for the Gems you have rescued...


----------



## tacochris (May 2, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> I get it, Chris...totally. I feel the same about certain pieces in my collection...sentimental beats monetary in my book...
> You are a wonderful caretaker for the Gems you have rescued...



Appreciate it buddy.  Money goes away...ive had it, Ive lost it....but old bikes are forever.


----------



## Blue Streak (May 2, 2022)

Hard to pick just two but here are a couple - circa 1890-92 Geared Facile and 1890-92 Eclipse


----------



## drglinski (May 2, 2022)

I have them.  A 1974 Schwinn Sports Tourer in Kool Lemon (with factory correct original parts) 










and Schwinndemoniums 1961 Mark 4 Jaguar.











those are the bikes I really wanted.  The Jaguar more so than the Sports Tourer but I'm very thankful and blessed to have both.  Other bikes I think are cool but not necessarily bucket list bikes are a Coppertone middleweight (Like a typhoon or jaguar etc), a Super LeTour (just to have a real nice lightweight road bike that isn't a chromoly frame) and a king sized Schwinn American.  I did want a whizzer until I found out how much they cost and cost for parts etc....and wouldn't mind riding a big wheel/oridinary/penny farthing bike but I'm not sure I have to own one.  I also think finding a nice original Schwinn Superior would be fun too, just because I really like the story on those.


----------



## locomotion (May 2, 2022)

1. Another 1890's wood Fane & Lavender Comet (could settle on a steel frame Comet)
2. 1890's Goold Brantford RedBird to go with my Blackbird


----------



## Jon Olson (May 2, 2022)

1938 Roadmaster Supreme just to hang as ART (Never ridden)
1936 Schwinn motorbike with a hidden yellow band kickback to ride   like there’s no tomorrow.
(I have both. The 1938 I started with just a frame ( 10 years + collecting parts ) and the 1936 is a work in progress.)


----------



## jacob9795 (May 2, 2022)

I want one of these!


----------



## detroitbike (May 2, 2022)

This hobby isn’t about the bikes anymore.
I’ve owned or own bikes I never thought I ever would ; much less ride them.
It’s all about seeing all my friends at the bike shows/meets.
 The cool bikes I have are an added bonus.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2022)

Here is one:


----------



## Late To The Party (May 2, 2022)

I really, really like this bike.  I found this image on RRB over a year ago when I was looking around after having found my first old bike and fell down the rabbit hole that lead here.  I have been enamored with it ever since.  I'm not sure what it is ('41 Elgin I think?) but the curved seat tube, swoopy down tube, long tank, apes and no rack does it for me.  The overall color plus the fact that the secondary color that matches the tires and perfect level of ageing make me wish it was mine (I cant have nice stuff, I know me I will scratch it).  No need for a second pick, I have enough stuff already, I just need this one thing more.


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1616625
> View attachment 1616626



I could make your dream come true !


----------



## 10~18kustoms (May 2, 2022)

#2 = 1939 Monark Silver King Flocycle 26X or 1937 Monark Silver King Wingbar.
and I know it's out there somewhere,
#1 = All original and complete 1939 Monark built Spiegel Airman Comet.


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 3, 2022)

1963 Schwinn Superior in Sky Blue with a 22" frame.
1974 Cinelli Super Corsa. Silver with chromed lugs. 56 cm frame.
I'm probably on the wrong forum here. 😉


----------



## dnc1 (May 3, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> Hard to pick just two but here are a couple - circa 1890-92 Geared Facile and 1890-92 Eclipse
> 
> View attachment 1617995
> 
> View attachment 1617996



The "Facile" would be nice, but apparently they are not as 'easy' in use as the name suggests.
An acquaintance was telling me yesterday that riding his was like constantly walking upstairs,  lol.
Great addition to anybodies collection though and I certainly wouldn't turn one down.

For me either of these would be good if anyone wants to send them.my way; they would both be more 'dificil' than 'facil' perhaps.
1 - A Takhion track bike.....




2 - A Lotus....




...I'd even pay for the shipping if you have a spare one to send me.


----------



## Billythekid (May 4, 2022)

I would like a original paint bluebird and a Shaw


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 4, 2022)

ok -ok  you got me !!!  if i only had to pick 2 








here you go


----------



## Barto (May 4, 2022)

Gotta be a Robin for me!


----------



## oskisan (May 5, 2022)

Marty: I think John and Brant have them all





cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1617884
> 
> 1938 Huffman built Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
> 1938 Cleveland Welding Company built, Roadmaster Supreme model 2226.
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2022)

oskisan said:


> Marty: I think John and Brant have them all



I'm not sure about the CWC but I have never seen a catalog described version of the Firestone Supreme. Another unicorn bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (May 5, 2022)

That’s correct.
As far as anyone I’ve talked to, neither of those models as described in the catalog has ever been seen in reality.
I built the Roadmaster, but it’s just a fantasy bike, and I was all set to build the Firestone, but I ended up trading that project away.
It is currently being built as a Super Streamline.
I just thought that if you were going to build a bike, you might as well build the model nobody has ever seen.
Now, I have no doubt that the unequipped 38 Roadmaster Supreme was built in quantity, but my gut feeling, is that the 38 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme was never actually released as described in that catalog.
I do find it odd, that none of the unequipped 38 Roadmasters have been found.
There’s got to be some out there somewhere?
So, if any of you pickers stumble across one in original condition, let me know.
I would love to have the chance to own a real one.
Same goes for the 38 Fleetwood, but that one appears to be an apparition.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 5, 2022)

*^^^ With his attention to details  I would go with 2 of Martys bikes ,,,any 2 will do for me ^^^*


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 5, 2022)

@Blue Streak : Someone in New Zealand built their own geared Facile from scratch a decade ago.  LOTS of information on their blog at:





						Geared Facile
					

Intermittent shed based adventures as I attempt to recreate a long obsolete bicycle. And other stuff.




					geared-facile.blogspot.com


----------



## irontri (May 7, 2022)

I only have a few to go to have every Felt cruiser. The two is really like to get are the Felt Shelby and Felt Lemans.


----------



## Gimletbikes (May 20, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> Hard to pick just two but here are a couple - circa 1890-92 Geared Facile and 1890-92 Eclipse
> 
> View attachment 1617995
> 
> View attachment 1617996



These are stunning! Wow


----------



## RogerP (Jul 18, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> 1963 Schwinn Superior in Sky Blue with a 22" frame.
> 1974 Cinelli Super Corsa. Silver with chromed lugs. 56 cm frame.
> I'm probably on the wrong forum here. 😉



Sorry but you can't have it. It's mine for life. Made the week I turned two.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2022)

RogerP said:


> Sorry but you can't have it. It's mine for life. Made the week I turned two.
> 
> View attachment 1664813



It's not Sky Blue!


----------



## RogerP (Jul 18, 2022)

RogerP said:


> Sorry but you can't have it. It's mine for life. Made the week I turned two.
> 
> View attachment 1664813



The Cinelli is way more available. I opted for an early Windsor Pro and it still took five years of waiting to find one in my size.


----------



## RogerP (Jul 18, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> It's not Sky Blue!



Give it twenty years and you may find one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2022)

RogerP said:


> Give it twenty years and you may find one.



Not something I would hunt!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 18, 2022)

Something I learned is that "bucket list" bikes are generally not all they are made out to be. I eventually owned several of the bikes that were on my "bucket list", so to speak, and none of them turned out to be the game-changer I thought they would be. These included fully-loaded English roadsters, high level Cr-Mo Schwinn road bikes, complete and original pre-WWII bikes, pre-WWII rod brake roadsters, vintage club bikes with 531 tubing and dural parts, etc. 

I've found the bikes I am most attached to have sentimental reasons (my grandfather's bike, or the bike I rode every day in college), or were unexpectedly good (a basic, 1947 3 speed Schwinn that is a lot of fun to ride) but never on any bucket list.  

My experience is that what you're really looking for is not so much in any "bucket list bike", it's something inside of yourself that is brought out by a bike that you just enjoy riding, and that may not be on any list. Often, success takes the unexpected form.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 18, 2022)

More or less unobtainable, my top two are a Telegram front drive safety and a J-rad recumbent-like lever driven machine:








						Telegram High Wheel Safety Bicycle - Dec 01, 2012 | Copake Auction Inc. in NY | Bicycle, Antique bicycles, Bicycle painting
					

Apr 13, 2014 - C. 1892 Telegram, patented by Frank H. Bolte, made by Sercombe-Bolte, Mfg Co. Milwaukee, WI. Front wheel driven, 30" ... on Dec 01, 2012




					www.pinterest.com
				












						Lot 463 - 1922 J-Rad 'Alemania' Lever Driven Bicycle.
					

Lot 463 - 1922 J-Rad 'Alemania' Lever Driven Bicycle.




					www.dominicwinter.co.uk
				




I have peculiar tastes...


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2022)

Custom like this one...


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 16, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> More or less unobtainable, my top two are a Telegram front drive safety and a J-rad recumbent-like lever driven machine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vive la difference!

Going back to my post in this thread.....


dnc1 said:


> The "Facile" would be nice, but apparently they are not as 'easy' in use as the name suggests.
> An acquaintance was telling me yesterday that riding his was like constantly walking upstairs,  lol.
> Great addition to anybodies collection though and I certainly wouldn't turn one down.
> 
> ...



...just over a week ago I had a little tour of a collection of vintage racing bikes, mainly track and time-trial from the 40's to 90's era.
Casually leaning against the wall/resting on the floor was a dusty, forgotten piece of history.
I was allowed to pick it up and take a closer look.

I had in my hands the frame and forks of one of Mike Burrows' pre-Lotus '108' prototypes.
I admired it for a while, then carefully replaced it.
Wonderful to see, sadly not for sale.

I went away a happier man nonetheless, just knowing that it still exists.


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 16, 2022)

I'd love to find (and afford) a mint Schwinn Predator just like the one I had as a kid. I still have the bike, but due to modifications done before I got it back, it's no longer in original condition.
I've also always wanted a bike truck.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 16, 2022)

I'd love to have a Breezer Series 1. However, Joe Breeze only made 10 in 1977-78. Two or three are in museums. Another sold for $30K about 4-5 years ago. It's never going to happen!

I'd be happy with a tall frame first year Super Sport, Varsity Tourist or a 60's Superior.


----------

